# Making Films



## Shinebox (Jul 14, 2015)

I share shop space with a company that does commercial sign, vinyl car wraps and so on and they have a program called Gerber that's fantastic for out putting films but there are some jobs (and I am just getting started) that I can rip down faster in Photoshop and this only sees the files as jpegs, so to help with the learning curve I have brought my Epson Stylus Photo 1400 to the shop and got a box of film from my supplier, trouble is that even if I have it set on gray scale and set the printer to the same the prints are coming out with a red tint. What am I doing wrong?!


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Your profile isn't set up correctly. You can search this forum, for setting up your printer profile.


----------



## Shinebox (Jul 14, 2015)

selanac said:


> Your profile isn't set up correctly. You can search this forum, for setting up your printer profile.


 
Which profile isn't set up correctly?


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Your Printer Profile


----------



## Printor (Apr 16, 2015)

Try leaving it in color and adjusting cmy & k to 100%. I foget if the 1400 has the uv blocker in the stock ink. if it does, try burning even if it does't look opaque. with the uv blocker, it works more like the old school ruby lith some one with a 1400 will probably chime in soon to verify which ink it uses if you don't know.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

With OEM inks they do contain UV Blockers. If the are redish brown to when held to light and black from a foot away you should be good. Look up my YouTube channel sben7633 and video 100% CMYK video I did 3+ years ago. I show how to print all channels no rip as black as the factory ink can print. I only use the 3rd party inks due to price compared to the OEM inks. Otherwise there is zero difference in the results even though the ink I buy from ink2image is much darker.


----------

